# Return to The Rose Cottage - paranormal romance - 5 star reviews and on KU



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Return to The Rose Cottage (Psychic Romance Book 2)

Debra Chase is back in London, having broken up with Mark. She misses him terribly, and misses the Rose Cottage too. But she sees the need to put all that behind her, and is trying to build a brand-new life. New friends, a new home, maybe even a new lover. Except that forces from beyond the veil -- Great-Aunt June particularly -- are still watching over her. And when strange coincidences start happening, Debra begins to realize they are guiding her toward true, everlasting happiness.

The sequel to The Rose Cottage by A.G. Richards


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AG,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark function*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many thanks, Betsy.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There'll be more about The Rose Cottage in future stories. It really is a favorite place in my imagination.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

But meanwhile, you have two stories to look at, the second one longer than the first.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to take a look. Reviews are welcome.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There will be more new fiction in the New Year.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A Happy New year to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Have a marvelous 2015.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And read more books ... and stories, of course.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is another look at Return to the Rose Cottage.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There'll be another _Rose Cottage_ story this year.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there's this and its prequel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Which has some terrific reviews. Take a look.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to do just that.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And another. The first story has some great reviews.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Why not sample this story and see if you want to know how it ends?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And another. Lucky you!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A third story in the series is due.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there are 2 stories to read.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And here they are again.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And now this one is available free of charge. Take advantage.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

No longer free. But still great value!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And it always will be.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

With more due soon.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

When? Well, that's the question.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Not just yet, but sometime in the next few months.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Read this story for free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

That applies to all of my eBooks.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Not that they're particularly expensive in the first place. All are available at the minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to give them a look.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Oops, I just gave away my real identity (above).


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope you all had a very good Xmas.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A belated Happy New Year to all my readers.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's hope it's a good one.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

With many more to come.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, this story is free for a few days. So grab a copy ... what are you waiting for?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my Kindle eBooks are on KU, including a full-length novel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case. My eBooks are there for people to enjoy.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Which is also why I set their prices low if you want to buy them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't do any better than that, now can I?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that will be the case for a while. Take advantage.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There'll be more in this series of stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there are 2 to read.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And plenty of people are reading them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And now this eBook is free ... Sunday is the last day.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are based on some kind of personal experience. I know that of which I write.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And I'm pleased to be able to tell you that most of my fiction is available via Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That will always be the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Take advantage of these prices. You won't be sorry.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

In fact, here's another chance to get these highly-praised stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Take a look at the reviews.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to check them out.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And another ... great price, and on KU too.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my work is available at a special price at the moment, and some of it is on KU too.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Wishing you all a great 2018!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's hope it's an improvement on the last year!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

To make it a little better, here's a free eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Start the new year with a lovely, heartening story.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I've a selection of just such such tales available on Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of them at the very best prices. I want you to read them, that's why!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to look at this well-reviewed eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All my eBooks are at minimum price ... because I want you to read them, of course.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

That's still the case, and always will be.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my fiction on Kindle is now available at the minimum price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Tales of romance with a paranormal twist.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And this e-book is now available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are at a special low price, and most of them are available to KU too. Give them a look, why not?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to check out the reviews for these stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm just back from a wonderful beach vacation, refreshed and ready to launch myself into some new fiction next week.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there are these two stories to keep you busy reading.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to give this charming story a look.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And I hope you have a very good 2019.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Join the thousands of readers who have already enjoyed this story.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Take a look at the reviews and then decide if you want to read it.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This tale is available to read of Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Highly-praised fiction and at a Special Offer price as well.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And the Special Offer Price is still in place.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case to date, dear readers.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Read the reviews, then take advantage of this Special Offer.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

The Special Offer on this much-praised story is still in place this October.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Read the reviews for this and its sister story.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Then read them for free on KU, or buy them for a good low price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All my fiction on Kindle is at minimum price for the first month of this new decade.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are now at Sale Price on Amazon Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Read some heart-warming fiction for a low low price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance for you to do that.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A heartwarming read with good reviews.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Put a smile on your face with a happy and romantic read.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to get hold of a copy.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Some great reading to take you into 2021.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Both Rose Cottage stories can be read on KU.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Supernatural romance set in London and the English Countryside.


----------

